# Knife Storage.



## number2 (May 30, 2011)

Many chefs i've worked with swear by using "tool boxes" for storing their knives and accessories, i find these are a very bad way of storing knives as the knifes are all rumbled into the box and bashed about the place damaging blades. also when rumaging through the box i've seen others cut them selfs trying to get a knife out.

Personally i've used canvas wallets in the past but bought a new knive case last week, i find such ways of storing knives safer and a better way to protect your knives. I see my knives as an investment that will serve me well for years if looked after properly.

What are you guys preffered method of storage, knife block, wall rack, wallet/case, tool box or magnetic strip?


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

Anything that keeps the blades from bashing together... no metal on metal.

I personally use a heavy duty canvas carpenter's apron. The pockets provide a great place for smallwares... the knives get sheathed and placed on it, the whole thing gets burrito-rolled and tied with a leather cord.

Ghetto as can be, but works better than any toolbox, super-expensive knife wrap or dedicated knife case that I have ever owned.


----------



## monroeweiss (Jun 9, 2011)

i got an idea off TV, and it worked great for storage at home....

A magnetic knife rack mounted inside one of the dawers at my island.

Solved my problem-I pull open the drawer and there are all knives measure spoons, cook spoons neatly attached to the magnet.  As long as they are metal (stainless) the idea works perfect.

Remember to measure the left-to-right dimension of drawer, so you purchase the proper length magnet.


----------



## simplycook (May 31, 2011)

I personally prefer the knife block because when I store my knives in there, they maintain their sharpness for well over a year.


----------



## gareth (Feb 3, 2011)

I've stored mine a few different ways

1. Wrapped my knives in roo leather. Start wrapping with the least used and every roll add a new knife. Loved storing this way and if it wasn't for the fact I have 25 knives I would still do it now. When you pulled out your knife strope it....sharp

2. Knife block but I didn't like it because it was too inefficient and only stored 5 knives

3. The magnetic strip. Call me overly suspicious but I reckon it changes the quality of the steel.

So now I'm building my own. I'll post a photo when I'm finished.


----------



## tomatomustard (Jun 14, 2011)

monroeweiss said:


> i got an idea off TV, and it worked great for storage at home....
> 
> A magnetic knife rack mounted inside one of the dawers at my island.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how we do it at my restaurant.


----------

